# java chat button bauen?



## alextv01 (26. Apr 2006)

hallo leutz ich suche ienn chat button  mit dieser farb ehier #82bdce darauf soll chat stehen 
finde keinen (oder kennt ihr da sowelche) wollte mir nu selber so einen bauen weis aber net wie das geht 
er sollte oval sein 
gruß alextv01


----------



## alextv01 (26. Apr 2006)

hab macromedia dreamwever 2004 abwer ich glaub damit geht das nich in der farbe oder????


----------



## Komilitone (26. Apr 2006)

Wie hast du bloß den Weg hierhin gefunden?  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## alextv01 (26. Apr 2006)

wieso?über google


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Apr 2006)

alextv01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso?über google


tja hier biste aber eher falsch wir sind ne Java Community und keine Grafikdesigner Community 
denk vorher nach welche suchwörter du benutzt und guck dir dann den inhalt der page an
wenn du schon bei macromedia bist, da gibts ein Grafikprogramm names Fireworks, damit sollte es gehen
aber auch eigentlich mit jedem anderen Grafikprogrammen, das was taugt.


----------



## alextv01 (26. Apr 2006)

ja aber das is doch dann ein java chat button 
so wie die hier 
www.aranis.de
sorry aber hab da echt keine ahnung von 
gruß alextv01


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Apr 2006)

Was die anderen dir sagen wollen, ist, dass es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript (das was du brauchst) gibt.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

*verschoben*


----------



## alextv01 (26. Apr 2006)

okay 
dann sorry
gruß alextv01


----------

